# NGHA Saudi Arabia



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anyone worked for NGHA? I've been talking with the recruiters about a position at KAMC Riyadh. Just would love to hear from someone that's been there as to what the job is actually like.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 1, 2013)

I worked for the SRCA at the main ALS station in that area, which fell in National Guard hospital's district of Riyadh. I was there for 1 year and in the NG's ED almost daily, but only to drop off patients and fill out PCR's since I worked for the SRCA. I would be happy to answer any questions I can though


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 1, 2013)

I guess my biggest concern is that I’m a street medic and have never worked in a hospital. Not sure how the hospital medics are treated. Are they butt wipers and vomit cleaners like I’ve seen in the States? I was told they do operate ambulances, but not sure if its just non-emergency transport or what. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 2, 2013)

I saw some American paramedics working there. Whenever we called in a bad trauma or cardiac arrest, the NG Paramedics met us outside and helped us bring the patient in, took over CPR/BVM duties. 

I can only comment on what I saw as an observer, but they appeared to help out with a lot of trauma calls. They had ambulances, but they where not for the public population as far as I know, the SRCA was public. I think it was mostly for transfers or people on NG property. From what I hear they get to live on a NG compound, which is a pretty big deal because western compounds are in huge demand, but there are not enough to go around. Living on one makes your life a thousand times better while there, IMO. I spent 9 months living in a hotel in Riyadh and the last 3 months in a compound. NG hospital, is in my opinion, the only decent hospital on that side of town, possibly the best in Riyadh. But when you compare it to the public hospitals that is not saying much. Shumaisi hospital.... man I could tell you some stories of that place....

Most of the time when I saw the NG Paramedics, they where hanging out in room next to the main ED entrance, just talking. 

The guys I spoke with made a little less money than I did at the SRCA, but this could be person to person, contract to contract, and that was in 2010.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I've lived out of a hotel for a month before and that sucked. I can't imagine doing it for 9. The housing information they've sent looks pretty top notch. The money is a little lower than I've heard, but I'm not looking to get rich. Just really need a change, but not sure if I want to leave the street. Do you know if the SRCA is hiring? I've only been able to find where they're hiring Saudi Nationals.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2013)

I've heard almost nothing good from people that took jobs in Saudi Arabia (EMS and otherwise). What starts as an adventure gets old fast. 

Only a few struck around to finish their contracts with the SCRA. I can't imagine why our want to so that to yourself.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 2, 2013)

To be honest man, I agree with MMiz. I was one of the very few who completed my contract in Saudi Arabia with the SRCA. There are much better places to work for much better wages and your quality of life will be a thousand times better. I do not regret going... but I would not go back to do it again. Take for example my last agency. I am not saying they are perfect, but its in Abu Dhabi, near Dubai and the quality of life (plus the salary) are 1000 times better than Saudi. Check um out http://nationalambulance.ae/
There are also other opportunities out there in the other GCC countries if you look hard enough and start making the right network connections. Are you new to expating?


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd recommend reading the book "Paramedic to the Prince". The first half shares someone's story, the good and the bad, of working as a medic in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 2, 2013)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I'd recommend reading the book "Paramedic to the Prince". The first half shares someone's story, the good and the bad, of working as a medic in Saudi Arabia.



Its a fun read, I was in contact with the author (Patrick/Tom) before I left for Saudi Arabia. You should try contacting him by email on his website, he use to work for NG hospital


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information. I have started/finish reading “Paramedic to the Prince” Some good information just wonder how much things have changed since the book was written? At lest it doesn’t look like I’d have to worry about losing my skills in the ER.

I’ve also applied with National Ambulance in UAE. I’m just waiting on some paperwork they need so that I can get it to them. I’ve been able to find more information about this organization than any other. Good and Bad 




MMiz said:


> I've heard almost nothing good from people that took jobs in Saudi Arabia (EMS and otherwise). What starts as an adventure gets old fast.
> 
> Only a few struck around to finish their contracts with the SCRA. I can't imagine why our want to so that to yourself.



I’ve definitely read more negative than positive about working in Saudi Arabia. I personally thrive in these situations. Plus I have 2 children and a wife that I want to provide a better life for.  If it requires me to spend time away, in a horrible place then I’ll do it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 4, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Thanks everyone for the information. I have started/finish reading “Paramedic to the Prince” Some good information just wonder how much things have changed since the book was written? At lest it doesn’t look like I’d have to worry about losing my skills in the ER.
> 
> I’ve also applied with National Ambulance in UAE. I’m just waiting on some paperwork they need so that I can get it to them. I’ve been able to find more information about this organization than any other. Good and Bad
> 
> ...



Saudi can be a good way to get your foot in the door if this is your first GCC contract... I am about to start my 3rd GCC contract and what I have found is that its all about networking. Paramedic expats in the GCC are a lot smaller group than you may think. Developing a good network list, making a good name for yourself, getting along well with your colleagues, and not burning bridges , go a long, long way, in this biz.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Thanks everyone for the information. I have started/finish reading “Paramedic to the Prince” Some good information just wonder how much things have changed since the book was written? At lest it doesn’t look like I’d have to worry about losing my skills in the ER.
> 
> I’ve also applied with National Ambulance in UAE. I’m just waiting on some paperwork they need so that I can get it to them. I’ve been able to find more information about this organization than any other. Good and Bad
> 
> ...


I can appreciate that, but you can make just as much money working in the US if you're willing to put in the same hours. Plus, you'll have all of the comforts of a first world country.

You're a Paramedic.  Find a service in the US that pays well and offers lots of overtime.  Put in a ton of hours and make your money.

You have a family.  The whole expat thing works well if you're a young single guy, not so well if you have a family.

Good luck!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 5, 2013)

MMiz said:


> I can appreciate that, but you can make just as much money working in the US if you're willing to put in the same hours. Plus, you'll have all of the comforts of a first world country.
> 
> You're a Paramedic.  Find a service in the US that pays well and offers lots of overtime.  Put in a ton of hours and make your money.
> 
> ...



Can you? My understanding was that you'd essentially work 80 hours a week to earn what someone in the US earns for working 80 hours a week, but that there were no living expenses? Which would really mean that you would make a lot more.

(Obviously if you had to also pay for your family's living situation at home, it would be a wash, but if you were single, you'd be keeping more money)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 5, 2013)

In Saudi, my schedule was 4 days(12 hour shift) on 4 days off, I was paid a tax free salary which ended up being about double what I would have earned in the USA. I also got free housing. I would never go back to Saudi, but for my first contract, I have no regrets about doing a 1 year contract there, it was an interesting experience. Saudi should be your last resort though, places like UAE, Bahrain, ect... pay better, and have most of the same freedoms we enjoy in the western world. Many of those places (including NAC in UAE) offer family contract. I would never bring a family to KSA, but I would have no problem bringing them to UAE. Going to Saudi is sort of like going to jail for a year, however,  It was quite the adventure  and a unique experience in my life. It is what you make of it.


----------



## Jon (Jul 5, 2013)

What's "GCC" mean?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 6, 2013)

gulf cooperation council, It consist of most the oil rich countries, KSA, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman.


----------



## aliqzx (Aug 26, 2013)

*Qatar*

Have u tried Qatar, HAMAD Medical center, they were hiring medics last month... UAE mostly has Indian Nurses being trained in EMS plus the pay is not attractive either. Dont know what u ve been offered.


Good Luck


----------



## Saudibound (Sep 2, 2013)

*Emt salary*

Hello everyone, I wonder if anyone on this thread may help me, I am an EMT licensed worker here in the United States. What is the SALARY per month working in Saudi Arabia as an EMT and what is the Salary for a PARAMEDIC What is the experience required in terms of years of experience.

Thanks


----------



## Saudibound (Sep 2, 2013)

*salary*

Hey man, good to read your threads, what is the salary for a fresh EMT out of college in Saudi Arabia per month?


----------



## Saudibound (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the post, what is the salary by the way for an EMT in saudi arabia, or a paramedic, just general range of pay per month.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Sep 2, 2013)

Saudibound said:


> Hello everyone, I wonder if anyone on this thread may help me, I am an EMT licensed worker here in the United States. What is the SALARY per month working in Saudi Arabia as an EMT and what is the Salary for a PARAMEDIC What is the experience required in terms of years of experience.
> 
> Thanks



Don't know if they will hire and EMT. A Paramedic is around 60,000 per year + plus all expenses other an food and car if you want one. They require at lest 2 years as a medic.


----------

